# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  آموزش Setup Factory 9 و ایجاد Setup در VB6

## SlowCode

سلام
با توجه به اینکه آموزش مناسبی واسه ستاپ فکتوری پیدا نمیشد امروز تصمیم گرفتم یه PDF در این مورد درست کنم.
آموزش رو از صفر صفر شروع کردم و چیزهای بدیهی رو هم سعی کردم معنی و توضیح بدم.
البته چیز جامعی نیست چون حوصله نکردم همه چی رو توضیح بدم :لبخند: 

Learning Setup Factory 9

----------

